# FINALLY moving out of the hell hole!



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck to you! Hope you enjoy everything at the new place. Do you have the trailer ready for the move?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Definitely get everything out before you tell the BO. I was in a bad situation where the BO locked my HORSE in a pasture when I discussed the THOUGHT of moving my horse. Didn't give her a definite 30 days, just mentioned that a barn I knew was a bit closer and I was thinking about it.

The lock on his pasture went up.

It was a very, very long story and I learned a lot of lessons from it. Turns out she was a complete whack job and I never knew until I brought up the moving idea. I wasn't the first she tried to screw over, but I was one of the people she started with, and she had since done this to several other people.

She lost a lot of boarders and is struggling to bring more in since her name is out there now.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, I'm definatly going to . Apparantly this one isn't a whack job so much as a control freak. Anytime something happens that wasn't his decision he freaks out. He is also a perv. He said my daughters riding instructor didn't dress nice enough, and that's putting what he said nicely. He was saying that she is top heavy and he can't believe she covers them up. I'm not even sure I want to tell him. They might just dissapear Wednesday and he can figure it out on his own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

If he asks, you're going on a trail ride in a national park or something.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Breella said:


> If he asks, you're going on a trail ride in a national park or something.


That made me laugh. Did you end up making it out safely?

A few years ago, I had to pick up and trailer a horse for someone who boarded a mare which was being locked by the BO. I had to contact the RCMP which is our local police force to let them know of the situation so they could follow me when picking up this mare, so she couldn't cause any problems.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol yes, we moved this afternoon and everything went smooth. Old BO didn't even cone out while we were loading and such. Horses love thier New pasture. I even took me pet chicken who thinks she's a dog. I hope she doesn't get lonely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Breella said:


> If he asks, you're going on a trail ride in a national park or something.


You're clever Breella.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I had a bad barn owner, who lied to us about a lot of things and in the end I ended up losing my horse. If I could do it over again I'd have just left on a trail ride never to return.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

That's so sad Breella!

We should make a fake support group where people can have a fake alibi that can call the BO under a false premise and talk about the trail ride so the BO really falls for it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Breella said:


> I had a bad barn owner, who lied to us about a lot of things and in the end I ended up losing my horse. If I could do it over again I'd have just left on a trail ride never to return.


Now that I am truly sorry to hear.


----------

